# Fargo deer herd reduction



## walkswithwhispers

So how many takers are there for the Fargo urban herd reduction this year? hunt4p&Y, you in?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am signed in!

Hopefully I can pass the test again!

I guess last year people only got like 10 deer. I got my two! 8)


----------



## walkswithwhispers

they killed 14 last year. I got my 2 as well. If I recall correctly you were in the south unit last year? I was up north the last two years but now I've moved so I'm going to put in for the south side. Otherwise it's a 25 minute trip each way. Down south it's about 3 minutes. However, I've never even been to any of the south areas. I'll have to find my way around.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I can show you where to put your stand. It is kinda a joke as to getting a deer where I go.

I just kinda get annoyed that some of the guys go right into the bedding area and set up.

If nothing else you can hunt some of my stands! I am going to video both hunts this year. After that the stand will be free!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I was just going to suggest the same thing. I have a 15ft ladder stand that I'd certainly be willing to share with other people, just so the place doesn't get so overpopulated with stands. Get a few up in some good locations and keep in contact. What night are you taking the class? I'm down for the 23rd. Talked to Lt. Anderson this morning and it seems registration is down a little from last year. About 40 guys total.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am going on Tuesday. I better get out and shoot! Yeah I have three stands that I will set in different spots. It is nice because I can walk in through the yards of people that I know down there. That was the biggest mistake alot of the guys were making. They were walking around the whole wooded area.

Keep in contact on here. When I go set stands I will let you know. For all I care you can just hunt mine. We could even sit in trees next to each other and take turns shooting! No lie!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

You know, that would be right up my alley. I would really appreciate something like that. I'd be more than happy to help capture some hunting footage or clean and quarter some carcasses. I should warn you though, I'm a "stick-to-the-rules, don't tick anybody off, it's not worth it for a deer" kind of guy. Kind of a stick in the mud I guess, but i teach hunter's education so I have to keep honest. Other than that one stipulation I'd love to tag-team this thing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

:lol: Well not going to lie when hunting IN town I am more then careful to make sure I am following every single one of our little rules. Not worth it!

Just let me know!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

You know, I was talking to someone about this the other day and they brought up the point that a lot of the roads on the south end are getting torn up with that 52nd ave construction. I wonder if all of the trucks and construction noise is going to scare off the deer. Where are you hunting at? I could probably found out where they're going to be tearing stuff up.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

walkswithwhispers said:


> You know, I was talking to someone about this the other day and they brought up the point that a lot of the roads on the south end are getting torn up with that 52nd ave construction. I wonder if all of the trucks and construction noise is going to scare off the deer. Where are you hunting at? I could probably found out where they're going to be tearing stuff up.


Those deer could care less! I think they are going to open a new area that would be right next to the road that they are tearing up. However I have driven within 15 yards of the deer on a riding lawn mower. I doubt a truck is going to scare them! They are very happy living around people. I think they will adapt really fast!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I'll take your word for it. Let's just hope we can get those south unit permits. They're in short supply.


----------



## Large munsterlander1

Hey fellas where do i get in on this hunt?


----------



## walkswithwhispers

It may be too late to get in on the Fargo herd reduction if you haven't already registered with Fargo Police. YOu must complete one of the 3 training courses being held this Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday evening at the fargo Metro Rec Center on Main St. You might try giving Fargo PD's front office a call to see if you can still register for one of the sessions. Fair warning, if you do participate you need to be squeeky clean because there are a few residents that are really uncomfortable with the whole idea of bowhunters killing deer in town and they make it a point to document every litle thing and use it as evidence for the city to cancel the season. This is not exactly a "hunt" and you can't treat it like one.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

hunt4p&y

went to the class tonight. Gene said you were his hero because you killed 4 deer in 6 outings over 2 years. He didn't name you specifically but I would assume you were who he was talking about. Seems you're well liked!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

walkswithwhispers said:


> hunt4p&y
> 
> went to the class tonight. Gene said you were his hero because you killed 4 deer in 6 outings over 2 years. He didn't name you specifically but I would assume you were who he was talking about. Seems you're well liked!


Haha one of my other buddies went on Thurs and said the same thing. I told him they would let us buy more then two to begin with! I would try to double that number! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Well, I don't get to sit in my tree. 

I don't know how much I will be getting out now. The main reason I liked it so much is I could be in my stand in 3 min... Now I have a 30 min drive to get up North and then walk out to a stand. I am kinda bummed. I would much rather drive the 35 min to get to my stand out of town and shoot extra does and have a chance at a buck.

I am really bummed out over this whole deal.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Dang, that's too bad. I haven't found out yet where I'll be. I'll let you know.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Well, just got the mail and it seems I'll be on the south end. Even though it's a whole heck of a lot closer I'm really disappointed that you won't be around hunt4p&y. I was really looking forward to that. I'd offer to help you out with the north unit but it's pretty cut and dry. I would however advise you to maybe not hang too many stands in Holm park. Space is pretty limited on the north portion of the park and there are 30 guys with permits up there and not too many good trees to hang a stand. Last year the deer really held up on peterson's property or on the south part of Holm. If I would have gotten my permit for the north end I would have contacted the seminary right away. They will only give you permission for one month and you have to get it a month in advance. They only give it to 6 archers per month. I'd go up there early in the morning or at dusk and pattern when and where the deer travel in and out of that peninsula. You also won't have to deal with pedestrians at the seminary.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

My stand is up and my lanes are trimmed. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I am going to try and get in at the seminary. But I hate to say it if I don't I will be hunting down south with my video camera instead. Kinda sad, I was really looking forward to sitting in my spot down there.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

hutn4p&y,

I hope that the info I gave you on the North unit wasn't too discouraging. I was just hoping to highlight some possible issues that you MAY encounter. Overall I had a good experience in Holm Park last year. I'm glad to be down south because it's closer but I would have been just as happy in my stand in Holm Park. I got my 2 deer in 8 trips only becuase I was dinking around too much one day and missed an easy shot and then passed on another. If a guy played it right he could fill 2 tags in 2 trips up there. Good hunting and Godspeed! :beer:


----------



## USSapper

Ill be in the south unit. Mike, you gunna show me around?


----------



## walkswithwhispers

hunt4p&y,

you have any stands up north yet? I just got my hall pass from fargo parks. Turns out I got the go ahead to hunt North River Park, north of Fargo. That's kind of exciting as I didn't think I'd have any time to chase bucks this year. I'm going to go check it out on Thursday. If you're not set up yet I'd be happy to help you out as I'll be heading that way anyhow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I haven't gotten anything yet.... Not sure how much I will be up there. Walked around alittle of it, and I wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Come on, don't get down about it. You've just gotten a little spoiled. Heck, I sure have. You remember 10 or 15 years ago when you'd put in for a rifle tag in some units and be happy to get a shot at any deer, even if it was a doe.

Besides, you'd better get used to the north side. There are already surveying stakes all over where I'm at. They're in place to outline the permenant flood diversion. Next summer there will probably be catapillars and dump trucks tearing up my current spot down south.

Lt. Anderson is really counting on living vicariously through you again this year! Go get 'em! :lol:


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Just thought I'd bump this topic as there are several of us participating in the herd reduction, i.e. hunt4P&Y, USSapper, Souix, and myself. Am I missing anybody?

Anyway, went to my stand down south and after 2 1/2 hours in the stand had a dog named "kirby" come running thru the trees at 6:55. Thought I had just wasted a night but hung around anyway and at 8:00 i had at least 2 does and 2 fawns come walking throught the grass. Problem is, i can only see their ears. I'm pretty sure that more came through and i just missed them.

I also had a chance to talk to one of the neighbors down there and he knows someone else involved with the herd reduction and was glad that i stopped to talk to him. I was glad too because he told me where he's been seeing deer. Very nice guy.

Looks like I'll have to move my stand to a tree about 10 yds away to get a shot at those deer when they come through the grass at dusk. I'm excited now!


----------



## Turner

Any body seeing any bucks on the urban hunt?


----------



## morel_greg

Just curious what type of shooting test do you have to pass and what are some of the other rules.


----------



## USSapper

morel_greg said:


> Just curious what type of shooting test do you have to pass and what are some of the other rules.


Written exam, must get an 80%, and then pass a shooting test. Place at least 4/5 shots in the vitals at about 22 yards. Some failed here, not sure if it was pressure related or lack of practice but some did struggle here. You must write your name on every arrow you have, cant hunt certain areas on holidays. There are all kinds of little things like this.

Turner, a guy said last December that he saw the biggest 5x5 he's ever seen walk ten yards away from him while he was sitting in his stand


----------



## barebackjack

Turner said:


> Any body seeing any bucks on the urban hunt?


I dont do the urban hunt because I dont need to jump through burning hoops to shoot a doe. But I have seen some HOGS along the river while catfishing.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

There was a 130-140 4x4 that used to hang around behind the Veterans hospital the last couple of years. He used to come under my stand all the time after dark two years ago. Only saw him in the pre-season last year. I haven't been up there this year. Also had a really big buck get pushed into town during the rifle opener 2 years ago. He winded me from more than 100 yds and took off snorting. Only caught a glimpse of him through the binocs but could tell from 200 yds running that he was easily a wall hanger. Last year i had a little 3x3 lay down 30 yds from my stand and sit there for 40 minutes before he got up and left. Too bad we can't stick bucks!!


----------



## barebackjack

I had heard participation was starting to fall off in this hunt. Theyd get alot more guys if theyd offer it as a "shoot a doe earn a buck" for city limits. Or offer points for does, more points, better chance of getting a permit the next year. Id put in than. Ive seen some real beauties in the city limits. But im not going to go through all the hassle just for does that I can shoot my fill of elsewhere.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I agree with the fact that it would be nice to get a shot at a buck. I would love it if they did a shoot two does get a buck. I could have had some nice bucks!

Still haven't even gone up North and set a stand. I am thinking I may go up there and try and find something!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

You know, maybe you want to volunteer for the herd reduction just to help out your community. In the last two years there have been 85 permits and 170 available tags. I think only 29 deer were harvested and hunt4p&y and I have tagged 8 of those. We could've used more good archers willing to fill some tags. Not to mention there are some perks with participating, but you'll only find out about them by volunteering...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Agreed! I think it is just fun to drive 5 min from your house and hunt! It is about the only stand I hunt that I can sit and watch a movie through the Binos on a big screen! Thanks to the dude with the huge house I hunt in the back yard of!

I will say it would be nice if they gave the tags discounted, since we are doing such a favor for them! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack

Do they set you Fargo doe slayers up with a place to donate meat if you want to go in there a kill a bunch? A food pantry or something?


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Yup. the VFW sends my Fargo deer to the guys and gals in Iraqistan. I have a professor at MSUM who's waiting for some backstraps. You haven't had venison until you've carved the bakstraps off a VERY fat yearling that spends it's days sleeping in town and eating everyones veggie gardens.


----------



## USSapper

walkswithwhispers said:


> Yup. the VFW sends my Fargo deer to the guys and gals in Iraqistan.


Negative, that program was scrapped. Youll need to look for something else

Mike, I feel the same way about the tag situation. What a dum situation, we are doing a job that the city would have to pay thousands of dollars to fix. THOUSANDS!!!!!!!!! And we have to pay $40 to shoot two does
What a joke, but itll be fun


----------



## morel_greg

Just curious have any of you seen any traditional archers participate in the season.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Paul Sperle helps the city organize the hunt and he is a particularly reknowned traditional bowyer in ND. I don't recall seeing anybody at the classes with a traditional bow.


----------



## USSapper

morel_greg said:


> Just curious have any of you seen any traditional archers participate in the season.


Yes I have, in the last session they held there was an older guy with one


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Can't sleep. Just wondering how things have been going for everybody. I've been pretty dang busy lately and finally got out for the first time in about 10 days. Moved my treestand about 10 yds to put myself on the edge of the trees. Unfortunately there were 5 deer bedded down and I kicked 4 of them out. THe one that was actually closest to me was a little spike buck about 60 yds away. I made some racket moving that ladder and trimming branches but he stayed put. Anyway, my stand is in an excellent spot now and I got to see 5 deer and had plenty of ducks whistlin' overhead. 4 hours well spent.


----------



## USSapper

Im headed out thursday, hopefully stick two now that my bucks out of the way


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Had a change of plans Sunday night so I decided to sneak out to my stand. Figured I'd have at least 45 minutes before the deer started moving through. Showed up while a doe was right underneath my stand. Stupid! Stupid! Stupid! :eyeroll:

That's 2 nights in a row I've kicked deer out of there. Gonna need to let things cool off for awhile.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Went out to my stand last night. Showed up and there were a couple guys haying the field! That really ought to change the dynamic! Figured the deer would probably come thru after dark so i hung around after shooting hours and sure enough here come 2 does and 2 fawns. The first doe winded me and started stomping then gave a snort. Then my wife called my cell and it started vibrating in my pocket. That really set the deer off! I just can't win lately. I hung around for another 10 minutes figuring the deer would probably be hanging back keeping an eye on things for awhile and I didn't want to train them. They were pretty spooky because their cover had been mowed down. As long as they don't actually see me moving in or out I ought to be okay. Problem is, I used that tall grass for cover too! I'll just have to show up a little earlier. Any recommendations guys?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

This has worked every time for me. If I see deer by my stand, I will make a natural noise. LOud stick, or something, they will run...... but I will put $20 on it within 10-20 min they will come back. I have yet to have this work. Three of the does I have killed in town did this exact thing.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Just don't let them see you!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

gave 'er a whirl yesterday. Got into my stand plenty early, had good wind, scent was pretty well covered, and I didn't see a thing. Didn't leave my stand until 30 minutes after shooting hours (1 hour after sundown). I wonder if the deer have migrated elsewhere because the field got hayed or maybe becuase i spooked them. What are your thoughts?


----------



## USSapper

Your good, the deer have enough contact with humans that Im sure youll be fine


----------



## walkswithwhispers

I don't know. I think that we're making a mistake thinking, "the deer are used to people". They are, but not in every location. They're used to smelling people in parks but I'm in sort of an isolated area and when they winded me they flipped $h!t. I think they're used to certain smells in certain places. For example, I'm accustomed to gunfire while afield but gunfire in town would have me ducking for cover. See what i mean? Anyhow, I really need to start getting tags filled!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

You may have someone that is inbetween you and the deer. There was a few people that set up in dumb spots last year... AKA the thick woods. Hunt the edges where everyone can set up and not mess up there habits!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Still no one has stuck anything in town? this could be bad - or good. I went out Sunday night but got rained on pretty badly so i ended up ditching my stand before the deer started moving.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Haven't set foot in a stand. I am thinking maybe this weekend. Wait never mind I can't hunt weekends! Maybe next week!


----------



## ics400

Just curious, does anyone know how many are hunting this year?


----------



## USSapper

I believe its around 32


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Haven't been to my stand in awhile but I'm afraid it might be under water! Good grief! I really wish I had time to be in my stand this week because I would love to see how and where deer move when the timber is flooded.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Update: took a detour by my stand while I was grabbing lunch and there's about a foot of water under it. So much for bowhunting!

:lol:


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Just a heads up. Now that the waters have gone down along the Red i finally got out to my stand last night. Because it's still pretty muddy, there were visible deer tracks. Unfortunately, there was no rhyme or reason to them and it doesn't appear the deer are moving through my area with any regularity. I'm guessing it's just a satelite buck or two. Not sure if i'm going to get any tags filled this year. I haven't seen a thing since they hayed the field.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Saw tracks but not chit for deer. I want my old spot back!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Bump. Just wondering if anyone's been out. I haven't been but I'm planning on some fargo bowhunting over Christmas break


----------



## sioux

Have been waiting a bit since the late fall flooding on the Red. Hope to get out in the next few days. Good Luck

-Sioux

Anybody been out?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Yeah.... I went for a walk the other day in a different part of the park up North. Holy you guys might as well hold hands your stands are so close.....

I think they need to make some changes next year. We need to do alittle teaching as to stand placement and not hunting the BEDDING area. I went down with a couple buddies that are hunting down South... Well there was 1 deer in the woods after walking around. Last year there was about 40. Good as for keeping the numbers down! Bad for numbers of the harvest. I counted 5 stands in the bedding area. If everyone hunted the transition area, or the trails they walked while going out of the woods we would all do well!

Also, how do you tell where Peterson's land is? I had never walked that far North... And I had no idea where his started and the park ended? Ohh and they tore up a huge section up North. New dike.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Peterson will usually have POSTED signs up in the trees on the edge of his property. If you hit the brown chain link fence you are well onto his property. Last year the city had a surveyor crew pound in stakes and mark them with pink tape to show the property line. You know that little asphalt trail between the houses that leads into Holm but only goes about 50 feet? Go straight north of that asphalt about 80 or 100 yards and thats about where the park hits Petersons property.

Ya, I had a stand up there last year that I hunted alot but was only seeing deer north of me. I had seen a lot of other stands (mostly from one person) but there was never anyone in them. I finally said, "screw it" and moved my stand about 25 yds from this other guys. There's not enough room in that park for guys to be putting up more than 1 stand and expecting to have some space. You just have to hope that the other guys aren't all hunting there the same day as you.

I would be surprised if we tag more than 3 deer this year. I might shoot an email to Lt. Anderson or Clay @ fargo parks. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has stuck anything.


----------



## ics400

This subject about stands came up last year also, there were 4 hunters using the stands you are referring to. too many for a park that size, yes, but not the one hunter with multiples you are referring to. Not trying to jack you up, but the facts are usually different than what is seen. One hunter did locate all the stands as a favor to the others hunting them. I know this is the case as I personally know all those involved. All that said, I do agree with you that the number of hunters using these parks are more than need be. There does need to be some changes made. Maybe a year with poor harvest and deer problems will be what's needed to get them to rethink the rules and boundaries. Good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Guess the egg is on my face for jumping to conclusions. It would make pretty good sense to have 3 hunters sharing 3 stands or whatever. Then a guy could move around a bit but not hog all the good spots. Good thinking. Hunt4p&y and I chatted a little about doing something like that this year but we ended up on seperate ends of Fargo.

I did run into one of the guys who was using those stands last year. He put a poor shot on a doe and she ran straight to my stand so I put one through the lungs. Nice guy. Now that I think about it he did mention sharing the spot with his friends.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Well, looks like I may not be doing in hunting in Fargo over Christmas after all. Went out to look for deer tracks in the snow and found that my stand had been stolen. But it gets better... i had a 15ft ladder stand and had locked it to the tree with a steel cable. The guy stole the support bar, the top ratcheting strap and two 5-ft sections of ladder, leaving the top portion still locked to the tree. 
:eyeroll: 
And this occured on private property, away from any trails or public access. I called Fargo PD and reported it stolen. I hadn't been out there for awhile and there where no footprints in the snow.

So now I have 3 unfilled archery tags and I'm minus one of two treestands for the year. Not a good season.


----------



## ics400

Sorry to hear that, absolutely sucks to have your gear stolen. Doesn't seem to matter if it's public or private anymore, people will steal from anywhere. Hope you get your stands back. Maybe a quick check at a pawn shop or two. Never know, maybe they were out to turn some quick cash. Good Luck!


----------



## deerslayer80

I know focusing on the food plots this time of year is your best bet.

Sorry to hear about your stands, thats a shame people have to snoop that low.


----------

